# Confession



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

I have to admit I actually _liked_ having the (exciting) controversial Mozart threads on this forum as opposed to the somewhat mundane threads we've had and we've pretty much went back to this. It's pretty much the same thing stated again and again.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

MOZSSTART SUCKCKXSs

discuss.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Toddlertoddy said:


> I have to admit I actually _liked_ having the (exciting) controversial Mozart threads on this forum as opposed to the somewhat mundane threads we've had and we've pretty much went back to this. It's pretty much the same thing stated again and again.


I thought it was negative overall myself. The ageism thing (going both ways - it was literally 'on for young and old' as they say).

But don't worry. About 3-6 months ago, we had a similar thing with Wagner. We got many new members, and quite a few Wagnerites. That's okay but then we got lots of threads on him, and I got the usual thing tossed in my face (amounting to 'you don't like Wagner so you're a moron' - actually I got accused of having ADHD cos I don't like 4-5 hour long operas). Really makes sense, that...NOT.

But as I said, don't worry. 3-6 months later we'll have another one like this. Might not be Wagner or Mozart, could be some other sacred cow (I really don't give a **** who), and then we will have another absurd comedy, like or own version of sisyphus or _Waiting for Godot_. . .


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Sid James said:


> But don't worry. About 3-6 months ago, we had a similar thing with Wagner. We got many new members, and quite a few Wagnerites. That's okay but then we got lots of threads on him, and I got the usual thing tossed in my face (amounting to 'you don't like Wagner so you're a moron' - actually I got accused of having ADHD cos I don't like 4-5 hour long operas). Really makes sense, that...NOT.


I don't like Wagner. Since I'm not a moron neither are you.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> MOZSSTART SUCKCKXSs
> 
> discuss.


pɐɯ ǝɹɐ noʎ ʇ,uop noʎ ɟı 'ʇɹɐzoɯ ǝʞıl ı


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Sid James said:


> I thought it was negative overall myself. The ageism thing (going both ways - it was literally 'on for young and old' as they say).
> 
> But don't worry. About 3-6 months ago, we had a similar thing with Wagner. We got many new members, and quite a few Wagnerites. That's okay but then we got lots of threads on him, and I got the usual thing tossed in my face (amounting to 'you don't like Wagner so you're a moron' - actually I got accused of having ADHD cos I don't like 4-5 hour long operas). Really makes sense, that...NOT.
> 
> But as I said, don't worry. 3-6 months later we'll have another one like this. Might not be Wagner or Mozart, could be some other sacred cow (I really don't give a **** who), and then we will have another absurd comedy, like or own version of sisyphus or _Waiting for Godot_. . .


Around 85% of the time, constructive conversation just isn't possible on the internet. When it is, it's short lived, like picking up one bar of someone's wi-fi on some horrible laptop. This is why it's pragmatic to treat everyone online as white noise unless you're sure they're speaking the same language.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I was thinking the exact same thing yesterday. The battles between the modernists and the conservatives make for interesting reading, even though I don't participate myself. 

Message boards thrive on conflict no matter what the subject.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I think the conflict between modern and old is exciting, because its an exciting topic, but Sid James is right - the agism thing was/is negative. I have been on the end of age comments, and yet I have probably one of the most conservative tastes here. But I think the current threads are more informative/interesting than the same old, same old Mozart comments anyway. They got pretty repetitive.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> pɐɯ ǝɹɐ noʎ ʇ,uop noʎ ɟı 'ʇɹɐzoɯ ǝʞıl ı


woah, how did you do that??


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> woah, how did you do that??


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=upside+down+text


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Some years back I participated in a wholly un-moderated forum on literature. That made for some exciting debates. Profanity and crude personal insults were part and parcel of the "game"... but in all reality they were looked down upon as a sign of failure. A razor sharp wit, a biting sense of humor, and a willingness to not take things too seriously were essential... only falling short of that did one resort to vulgarity. All in all it reminded me of the film, Ridicule:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117477/

As a good number of the participants were Masters or PhD. students... or even professors... you rapidly learned to develop your skills in writing and debate. You also learned to avoid getting into a debate unless you really knew the topic at hand.

Contrary to Sid's thoughts, I suspect that a good heated debate is far more likely to interest many... and even attract others... than the SOS: "What are you currently listening to?" "I like Beethoven, anybody else?" Yawn!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> woah, how did you do that??


www.fliptext.net


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> a good heated debate is far more likely to interest many... and even attract others...


Even when I am not good into debates because, for the case of music, I can't go intellectual but more emotional, debate is a source of learning. Each can have a piece of truth if not all.

I don't know many compositors so, reading debates here I can have some tools for a first approach into the works of those.

Even though I think that there is no need for insults, personal attacks or mocking members.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The days of unmoderated "vigorous debates" seem so long ago. I'm afraid I've mislaid most of my virtual spears.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> I'm afraid I've mislaid most of my virtual spears.


I prefer one of these:









:devil:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I win:
View attachment 2346


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> ...
> 
> As a good number of the participants were Masters or PhD. students... or even professors... you rapidly learned to develop your skills in writing and debate...


Which shows what is my opinion. 'Intelligence' is one thing (as is knowledge), but attitude is another. A professor can have bad attitude, a manual worker can have good attitude (or the reverse of course, or both can be the same).



> ...
> Contrary to Sid's thoughts, I suspect that a good heated debate is far more likely to interest many... and even attract others... than the SOS: "What are you currently listening to?" "I like Beethoven, anybody else?" Yawn!


Yeah well if it is actually a real debate in the first place. Like not one giving endless false dichotomy bullsh*t. Sorry. If this whole thing was about thinking skills, well it didn't come across to me as displaying except at a fairly low level. But I suppose its easy to go for that when one is not talking to a person in the flesh.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I actually like Mozart. That's the funny thing about those arguments. I felt like I was forced to pick sides or something.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> I actually like Mozart. That's the funny thing about those arguments. I felt like I was forced to pick sides or something.


To that I, maybe this famous quote applies? "Give to Caesar what is Caesar's and to God what is God's." There's different things like this in life. Doing duties imposed from above as well as doing what you believe in your heart. The two things may not be incompatible. But music is not entirely the same to what ol' J.C. said - its not based on laws and nor is it a religion. Its based on personal taste and I think that's what some people can't or don't want to understand.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Debates can be exciting but by and large the intellectual level is inclined to be lower than non-debates. I dislike arguments for this very reason, because they are easily won by a quick show of wit, a couple of humourous remarks which generally denigrate the opponent, and end of story. Fortunately on here that can't happen as much because people have time to think, but then another danger is that people just talk at complete cross-purposes. They pick on a couple of the other's arguments but leave the rest untouched, misrepresent etc. in a way that simply isn't possible, or at least very difficult to pull off, in a real life debate. When emotions get stirred logic tends to get thrown out the window at an early stage, or at least the sort that seeks to learn something rather than make clever jokes about apparent contradictions in the opponent's statement. Still, I do agree that the odd debate or two keeps things lively, but it's best for them to stop before it becomes merely a matter of throwing personal insults IMO.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mozart restores deaf man's hearing!

http://www.classicfm.com/composers/mozart/news/deaf-man-hears-mozart-first-time-new-hearing-aid/


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I find the argument's very interesting but quite pointless. You can bicker endlessly about composers and how "great" they are but you'll rarely change another's opinion.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

TrazomGangflow said:


> You can bicker endlessly about composers and how "great" they are *but you'll rarely change another's opinion.*


I have my ways...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I find the argument's very interesting but quite pointless. You can bicker endlessly about composers and how "great" they are but you'll rarely change another's opinion.


An influential poster is great at changing peoples opinions or I guess before they had an opinion on that Composer. CoAG definitely influenced me to like more modern music.


----------

